
Future of Advertising – According to Wired in 1994 - ohjeez
https://www.wired.com/1994/02/advertising-2/
======
3xblah
I do not recall anyone talking about "memes" on the internet in 1994. Then I
remembered that in 1994, Wired was still consumed more as a print magazine
than a website. I think most people would have read this article in the
magazine not via modem.

